# New borns not feeding...Please help



## kefied (Apr 8, 2010)

To my surprise, we have new pups tonight. But they just are not feeding......Im not sure what to do but I brought the mother and pups in(It was too cold outside) and set them against her belly, thinking that they would automatically feed. The mom seems to not encourage them to feed. Any suggestions? Please help, I dont want to see these puppies die...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you feed a cold puppy it will die. Below a certain temperature, the digestive track shuts down and the puppies will die if fed. 

A dogs normal temperature is 102, but newborn puppies is lower 96-98 (not exactly sure), you need to find this information, take the temperature and NOT try tube feeding until these pups are up to temperature (even a few degrees will be a problem).

Pups have no ability to regulate their temperature. If they are not being kept warm by their dam, I think you should put a heat lamp over a part of your whelping area. This can be a naked bulb type lamp. It will give heat. Warm pups SLOWLY. 

Heating pads can warm pups up way too fast. Best bet is if you offer ANY type of external heat, you provide a method for dam and pups to move away from it. 

What is the mother's temperature? If she is sick, this may be why she is not interested in taking care of the puppies. If you feed the puppies, you will also have to stimulate them to urinate and defecate. 

I do not know where you are coming from, so how cold it is outside. 

Please someone else come on and help this person because I have to get off now.

Hope the puppies manage to survive. 

And folks, these pups are already here, lets just try and help keep them alive and leave it there.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You can cover them with a blanket for warmth but I second the warming them slow and not pushing food until you know they are at a safe temp. Did these pups arrive early, how many, how old is mom, and do you have any puppy formula to supplement if mom is in fact having issues?

Did mom receive vet care and have you called your vet yet? The dam is probably very tired and may not be done delivering, but most pups when placed will suck naturally without much encouragement from mom. If these pups are early though they may not. Do you have an accurate way to take their temps? If so monitor the puppies and mom's temp every hour. If mom is over 103 get her to the vet asap!! As for the puppies once their temp is good try placing them on the nipple and encourage sucking by stroking their cheeks. However, like Selzer pointed out mom's usually lick the anus and vaginal/penial area to induce urine and stool. If mom is not licking them you will have to take a cloth and gently rub these areas to express waste. Good luck and do call your closest emergency vet it sounds like mom may need some care


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I wish I had some sort of knowledge here to help, but I don't. 

Kefied - Can you give us an update to what you're plan is here? What's going on?

I see Selzer's still online, so you still have someone with experience still around. I'd take advantage while you still can if you have any questions or need help.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how could you be surprised by the fact your dog
had pups? didn't you know she was pregnant?
you had the mother outside in the cold? why was
the dog outside in the cold? get a Vet to come to
your house to check the pups.



kefied said:


> To my surprise, we have new pups tonight. But they just are not feeding......Im not sure what to do but I brought the mother and pups in(It was too cold outside) and set them against her belly, thinking that they would automatically feed. The mom seems to not encourage them to feed. Any suggestions? Please help, I dont want to see these puppies die...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm hoping you are back from the vet's now so have a good idea if the mom dog is fine and what's up with the puppies too. Always alot easier going forward when you know all the puppies are out of the mom, she's doing well, and how to move forward.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Any update on mom and pups? 

Be careful with blankets, mom can actually suffacate one, blankets are ok if you are supervising and ony using them to warm up pups. I would not leave them down in the whelping box. pups can get stuck in the folds.

Hoping for the best, but it really does not sound good. 

How cold was it, what location are you. Here it was in the teens last night.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

No news yet?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh dear, I hope all is ok.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

I hope they feel they can come back. My hunch is maybe not. We can hope tho.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I think a heat lamp at the right height will work better than a blanket but that's just what I have seen other breeders do. I guess your not a breeder by the nature of the question? I am curious to know how you didn't know the female was pregnant? Why in the name of Christ would you keep them out in the cold? Just wondering, good luck.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Probably too late to chime in, as if the earlier advice given wasn't followed quickly the pups are probably dead by now, but I'll post anyway....

As others have said, the puppies MUST be warmed up. It needs to be done slowly. Heating pads and heat lamps are good, but do not confine the pups and force them to stay on a pad under a lamp. Actually one of the best things to use is empty milk jugs filled with hot water, set in a box near the pups so they can move closer or farther away as needed.

They cannot eat, and should not eat, until they are warmed up. Once warmed, they should start nursing. If they don't, tube feeding may be the only way to save them, but it is a last resort. Not only is the dam's milk better, but it is vitally important for them to get the colostrum and it's antibodies present in her milk within the first 48 hours.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Growing up, we found a litter of "mixes" under a car in the middle of Winter....5 puppies total.
1 puppy frozen (dead), 4 almost there. They could not have been more than a few hours old....placenta's were next to 3 puppies.
My mother warmed these puppies by having us place the puppies under our clothing, against our bare skin for a couple of hours....slowly warming them, and raising their body core temps. We were able to save 3 of the 4.
Goats milk, raw egg yolk, Karo syrup was bottle fed to them until they were old enough & weaned onto puppy food. (Grandma's milk formula)...._many years ago._

Point being......warming them with "body heat" is a safe way to raise their body core temps.
...just a thought..


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh it's been a few days -- hope everything is ok


----------

